# New Molly possible health question



## aerithny (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello,

My tank this time around has been filled with Mollies. I add 3-4 each week and so far it is doing great! Fish are happy, they love the water changes and love being little clowns.

Well today I bought my final three mollies (seeing one I bought previously was already pregnant and I have three survivors) and it seems my one is not acting like the others at all.

First off she seems very verrrry timid, all the others have been outgoing since they first are put in the tank. But what does concern me is her swimming.

Her two fins on the side of her body seems to be moving quite oddly. Sometimes one fin seems to work and the other doesn't move. She doesn't swim all around like the others, but seems to stay to one spot on the bottom of the tank. It almost seems that it is too hard for her to swim. Her scales, eyes and gills look clear. She seems like she is really struggling to swim.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Maybe_ Swim Bladder Disease?_ Google it...it's not uncommon with mollies.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

With luck, it is simply an injury, maybe from being caught. If so, she should recover. Hopefully, it is not more serious.
If she is "swimming on the spot", or "shimmying", that can be a sign of parasites, or an early warning of Ich with many livebearers. Watch her closely.


----------



## aerithny (Apr 8, 2012)

I did see the bladder disease and it doesn't quite seem to match up. She was much better this morning, up to the top of the tank, eating, and swimming around. She still seems a bit timid/shy but I will be keeping a close eye on her. If I see any other concerning side effects she is coming out. I will be testing the water when I get home and doing my wc more than likely. Since I only have mollies and one catfish bottom feeder, should I add salt for them? I know they don't have to have it, but should I?


----------



## aerithny (Apr 8, 2012)

I feel bad saying this, but should I return her if I find she is acting funny when I get home and not allow the chance of any bad luck with the rest of my tank. It has been so good!


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

aerithny said:


> I did see the bladder disease and it doesn't quite seem to match up. She was much better this morning, up to the top of the tank, eating, and swimming around. She still seems a bit timid/shy but I will be keeping a close eye on her. If I see any other concerning side effects she is coming out. I will be testing the water when I get home and doing my wc more than likely. Since I only have mollies and one catfish bottom feeder, should I add salt for them? I know they don't have to have it, but should I?


Cory Cats do not have scales and do not tolerate salt. What type of catfish do you have?


----------



## aerithny (Apr 8, 2012)

He is a Corydoras weitzmannii.<------Catfish bottom feeder

I just got home and my molly is like a new fish. She is swimming with the others, foraging, eating, and no signs of illness that I can see on any of them. Perhaps she was really just that stressed? I just haven't experienced a stressed molly until now.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

aerithny said:


> He is a Corydoras weitzmannii.<------Catfish bottom feeder
> 
> I just got home and my molly is like a new fish. She is swimming with the others, foraging, eating, and no signs of illness that I can see on any of them. Perhaps she was really just that stressed? I just haven't experienced a stressed molly until now.


I wouldn't dose salt in a FW tank that housed a Corydoras. It's hard to say what was wrong your molly...like others have said, maybe stress? maybe she was beat up a bit from being netted? Some fish acclimate harder than others. I believe drip acclimation over several hours is the best way to introduce a new fish...it reduces stress. Regardless, I'm glad she's feeling better! Have a great weekend!


----------



## allllien (Apr 6, 2012)

It was probably just adjusting to the new temperature /environment etc in a new tank, sometimes they can take a day or so to adjust


----------

